
Jodie Whittaker Is Doctor Who’s Thirteenth Doctor - kposehn
https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/16/15973556/jodie-whittaker-bbc-doctor-who-thirteenth-series-eleven-2018-tardis
======
nicky0
Cool, I'm always sceptical of whoever they choose for the next Doctor but they
usually make a good choice.

For me, the actor is the least concern, what the series really needs is some
better writing.

~~~
pan69
> what the series really needs is some better writing

And production value.

I love science fiction and I love the "idea" of Doctor Who but every time I
sit down and try to watch it I get really annoyed with the (in my opinion)
juvenile/simplistic story lines and the poor production value, i.e. it looks
very flat and VHS.

However, having said that, maybe those two things are exactly what attract
other science fiction lovers to the series and it's exactly supposed to be
like that..

~~~
krapp
>it looks very flat and VHS.

Even compared to the old series?

I'm pretty sure once I saw a monster that was literally just a gaffer dressed
in bubble wrap.

------
choko
I have been so consistently disappointed by Capaldi's Doctor (due to poor
writing, not Capaldi's acting) that any change is welcome.

I just hope they don't run it into the ground. Taking every opportunity to
point out that the character is female is insulting to the audience and why I
quit watching Supergirl.

~~~
breakingcups
FWIW they've dropped that completely in the latter half of the first season.

~~~
choko
I tend not to give shows second chances. There are far more good shows than I
have time. If one of the few I make time for disappoints me, I quit watching
in favor of trying out a new one.

------
madengr
I'm only a fan of the original 26 years, but isn't the Doctor limited to 12
regenerations?

The rebooted Doctor Who seems too Americanized. Maybe it's the 1 hour story
format. I much prefer the Tom Baker years.

~~~
krapp
The real answer is that the Doctor is limited to as many regenerations as the
BBC can print money from. It would be insane to assume they would _actually_
stop filming after twelve.

>I much prefer the Tom Baker years.

I adore Tom Baker, he's the Doctor I grew up with and his stories are what I
always associate with "proper" Who, but let's be real, the serial format made
stories as dull as dishwater a lot of the time, and more convoluted than
necessary in order to pad out time.

~~~
madengr
I watched them on PBS in the USA late Saturday nights, and they strung them
together, so a 4 serial episode would be almost 2 hours. That's what I miss.
The stories have been compressed to fit in under 1 hour.

------
pussypusspuss
Is this not Hacker News?

